# What is a DCC complete basic system?



## Rock022 (Jan 2, 2017)

Hello guys. I am looking around at the DCC systems, but something does not seem right. I feel that what I am looking at are not complete systems, and that I will need a few more components.

Here is one example. This is the NCE ProCab, I believe this is only the control head. Right? What is a decent DCC (complete) starting system? 

https://www.trainworld.com/manufact...LCD-w-digital-encoder-extra-features-5240010/

Here is another one. The Bachmann Command Dynamis Handset.
https://www.trainworld.com/manufacturers/bachmann/e-z-command-dynamis-handset-36507/


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

The Procab you linked is just a throttle, you would also need a command station but that set up is for a large layout with about ten + locos. For starters the PowerCab is the one to go for, everything you need is on the box. It will run up to about five or six locos depending whether sound or not.
You'd also need the same to add to the Bachmann Dynamis. I really wouldn't recommend that system though.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

A complete DCC system includes:

DCC Controller and
Power supply

That will get your DCC decoder equipped
trains running.

As you shop the market make sure that those
components are included in the package. Any
additional components are a big plus.

Because of NMRA standards any DCC controller
will run any decoder equipped loco regardless
of make of loco or decoder.

There are optional pieces:

Wired or wireless hand controller. RF wireless
is recommended.
Power boosters; if you run several locos or
Sound locos.
Reverse loop controllers. These are automatic
devices that match phase (polarity) when you
have a track that can turn a loco around.
Stationary decoders if you want to control your
turnouts by DCC.

The four main DCC systems on the market now
are NCE, Digitrax, MRC and Bachmann. Any of
them can run several trains at the same time. While
the Bachmann system is adequate for most layouts
it lacks ability to fine tune the decoders, a major 
feature of the other 3 makes.

Our various members have strong preferences as to
make. You would do well to read their comments and
determine which features they describe best suits
your needs.

Don


----------



## Rock022 (Jan 2, 2017)

If I understand correct. Then this three are a complete set? If they are, which one you guys recommend and why?

MRC #0001420 Prodigy Express Squared
https://www.trainworld.com/manufacturers/mrc/MRC-1420-Prodigy-Express-Squared/

NCE #5240025 (Power Cab) DCC Starter Set
https://www.trainworld.com/manufact...dcc-starter-set-with-110-240vac-power-supply/

Digitrax #ZEPX Zephyr Xtra 3.0 amp DCC Starter set (#1047)
https://www.trainworld.com/manufacturers/digitrax/digitrax-zephyr-xtra-30-amp-dcc-starter-set-1047/


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Correct, they are all ready and complete out of the box systems. I would point out that the Zephyr is a console unit which has to sit in one place, the others can offer a certain amount of flexibility in that you can move them around the layout a bit using plug in panels with the NCE and a flexible cord for the MRC.

My favourite is the PowerCab as I've had one and can thoroughly recommend it as programming is a cinch with it. If you're a first timer its very understandable. The manual for the Zephyr was a rather technobable ish but I believe they have modified it recently.

I'm sure you wo t be disappointed with either.


----------



## doneuald (Jan 2, 2016)

Rock022 said:


> If I understand correct. Then this three are a complete set? If they are, which one you guys recommend and why?
> 
> MRC #0001420 Prodigy Express Squared
> https://www.trainworld.com/manufacturers/mrc/MRC-1420-Prodigy-Express-Squared/
> ...


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You won't go wrong with any of the three products that you
listed.

Ease of use is a factor many modellers cite. Some give
points for ability to operate the speed control knob with
just a finger.

Clarity of the Manual is another factor often cited. Some
prefer NCE for that reason.

Each make has a warranty. I have personally used
the Digitrax warranty. They will cover you even if you
accidentally damage the unit.

I have both desk control and wired handheld
controllers. I prefer the hand held. You can take
it to where you may have a problem or to uncouple
cars. RF Wireless is preferred. The cable for a wired
hand held tends to wrap around your legs at times.

It is important to note: While any controller will work
with any decoder, you must stay with one make for
the power supply, desk controller and hand held. Each
make has internal circuitry that works with their components
only.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

If clarity of manuals / ease of operation is a factor, look at the MRC unit. It's so easy that my manual is still in the plastic sleeve. Plus I prefer the human engineering (how easy it is to hold / operate).

But you won't go wrong with any of the big 3 (Digitrax, MRC, NCE).


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Digitrax used to have a significant advantage for far-sighted newcomers to DCC. The advantage was that their basic sets were expandable. I don't know that it's still the case because of new models from other suppliers in the past five years or so.

As CTT says, you can hardly go wrong with any of them because they are all modern and reliable systems covered by typical electronics warranties. They will control all modern decoders...pick one.

What ends up confounding or bumming purchasers of DCC systems is a matter of both literacy and ergonomics. What looks good in the ad may not feel particularly intuitive in the hands...or mounted on part of the layout. 

You will appreciate the system that allows you to roam a bit away from the base controller. The Digitrax DT series of throttles are excellent, if unique, because they offer you the ability to control two locomotives simultaneously on one hand-held. The DT series has two encoder knobs, each controlling its own locomotive/decoder. But I don't honestly know if the Zephyr comes with a tethered hand-held throttle. If it doesn't, you'd be wise to get one of the Digitrax throttles so that you can step away to reach something that needs fixing.

As you make your decision, including using the inputs from knowledgeable users of all kinds, give a moment's thought to expansion, or add-ons, as your interests and your layout grow. It'll happen.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I have a NCE PowerCab and like the ease of using it. Especially the thumb wheel on the throttle. Also, I use my iPad Mini with JMRI and WiThrottle. This I really like as I can control 2 trains on a side by side display in WiThrottle. Another advantage to me is, instead of just the function numbers displayed, I can see the description associated to that F button. I am sure that they are all good. One just "pays their money and takes their chances" according to their preferences.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Your best bet is to find a retailer or train show where you can actually hold and operate the various units. That way you get a sense of the feel of the cab and complexity of the operations. Everyone will be different. Just as an example, I found the thumb wheel on the NCE impossible to operate, and the MRC easy to use one handed. Many people have the opposite experience. That's why "try before you buy" is the best option.


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

I vote Digitrax Zephyr. I will make the statement that their manuals suck. You will need to read them and take the time to learn things. Both clubs near me use Digitrax, so it made my choice easy since I was a newbie. Like anything new there will be a learning curve and some cussing and swearing(lol), but once you figure out the basic things, the rest is easier to learn.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

3.8TransAM brings up a good point. If there is a club nearby to which you belong or plan to join, I would strongly consider purchasing the same brand of DCC system they use. Help would be easier to get when (not _if_) problems arise, and you would be becoming more familiar with the clubs equipment on your own time.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

3.8TransAM said:


> I vote Digitrax Zephyr. I will make the statement that their manuals suck. You will need to read them and take the time to learn things. Both clubs near me use Digitrax, so it made my choice easy since I was a newbie. Like anything new there will be a learning curve and some cussing and swearing(lol), but once you figure out the basic things, the rest is easier to learn.


All take a certain amount of getting used to. Imho the NCE experiance would be similar to the above minus the cussing and swearing.


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

A fewyears ago I converted from DC to DCC. I did extensive research and narrowed it down to the Digitrax Zephyr and NCE powercab. The deciding factor was the manual. I looked at both on line and having no knowledge of how to set up and program DCC locomtives, I found the NCE Power cab much simpler to follow. The manual is real clear and easy to understand on how to do things. It also has a great content and index so you can look up something specific. It is also logically divided into sections.


----------

